# Maryland Dealership Recommendations?



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

Since moving down to the Maryland area I haven't really had a chance to drop by any of the dealerships. I was just wondering what dealership in the area you would suggest? I'm in the Owings Mills area for a frame of reference....

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

Pix,
Weclome to the 'hood! I did a good amount of shopping in the area and ended up buying from Northwest. This was after going to Russell (with a much less than stellar experience) and before Towson BMW revamped. I just went to Towson BMW yesterday for my inspection I and was very impressed. They have about 100 BMs vs. Northwest's 25.

Also, my sales advisor from NW has since left so I cannot even refer you to her 
 

Feel free to email me with more questions, or just post here.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

pixA4 said:


> *Since moving down to the Maryland area I haven't really had a chance to drop by any of the dealerships. I was just wondering what dealership in the area you would suggest? I'm in the Owings Mills area for a frame of reference....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark *


I dealt with BMW of Towson when I put down a deposit on a MINI (long before their MINI franchise was operational). The first time in, the people were good to me. After that, I couldn't get my salesman to talk to me when I started to seriosuly look at the 325xiT. No one else there was particularly helpful either. I never went to Russell (the other Baltimore BMW dealer). I can't offer any opinion on service or parts at either dealership.

The DC area dealers have been talked about quite a bit here, but that's a pretty long trek from Owings Mills.

edit- doh! :banghead: forgot about northwest...I've only passed by, never gone in.


----------



## dog (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah, I can only comment on NW's sales and service and Towson's service. I have had a copule of friends gripe about Russell's service. WTF can I contribute :dunno:


----------



## iiotoko (Aug 5, 2002)

VOB in Rockville is worth the drive. They are GREAT!!

Kenny is one of the most knowledgable salesmen I have ever met. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

iiotoko said:


> *VOB in Rockville is worth the drive. They are GREAT!!
> 
> Kenny is one of the most knowledgable salesmen I have ever met. :thumbup: *


I have bought three cars from Kenny. I like Kenny. Hell, I even _trust_ Kenny.

But don't get me started on their over capacity service department.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

I bought my '01 330Ci from Schwing BMW in Baltimore City in Sept. '00, but unfortunately they have closed down since then and have been "absorbed" into the Northwest BMW organization in Owings Mills. Schwing gave me an unbeatable deal on the 330 (with full disclosure they were going to shut down within two years) and although the service dept. could a little unfriendly at times, they did great work whenever I needed something done, including the steering retrofit I had done in May '01. 

I've been to NW a couple of times since they honor the loaner car commitment from Schwing, and also to Towson BMW. Haven't had a bad experience at either, but my observation is that you'd probably get a better deal at Towson due to the larger volume and maybe better service at NW for the opposite reason, but I'm just gussing...

I didn't care for my car-shopping experience at Russell or at Brooks (now Towson BMW), and didn't venture down to DC-area dealers.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Welcome to MD, great state 

There is one in Owens Mills, I think Towson, I personally had worst experience with their salesmen and management. I won't do there.

I dealt extensively with VOB, and know them well. Suffice it to say, I won't go there for sales or service.

Tisher is not bad, but in 4th place after Arlington BMW. 

3rd place is Arlington, good sales and service, but small lot and limited test driving roads around them. I always had great service at Arlington.


Tie for 1st place are Passport (Joern Esser is the best salesman I have ever dealt with, especially if you will do ED) and the new one that opened around Herndon, cannot remember their name right now. They have great showroom and great service department (including complementary complete car wash), but I was not too impressed with their sales department. However, they are in close relation with the local CCA and host events and so forth.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Dear god don't go to Towson, don't even waste your time...they are *awful*!! PM me if you want me to go into detail. 

Northwest is the closest dealer to you, they seem alright as long as you know exactly what you want. The sales crew that I talked to there were nice enough, but clueless. FYI they are the lowest volume dealer in the area. 

Go over to Russel in Catonsville, find David Borum and you will be set. He knows about cars, gave me a fair deal with no 'add-ons' or suprises and is a club member to boot. As a plus he also knows how to handle special orders (which is something other salesman/dealers wouldn't touch). 

I have only been to their service dep't a couple of times and have no complaints. 

One more thing...their parts/service dept. are both open on Saturdays (the others aren't) and they give 15% off accessories for club members (Towson only gives 10%, and they mark everything up above MSRP..did I mention not to go there!). Russel is the area's top volume dealer for a reason.


----------



## MudPhud (May 10, 2002)

*MD dealers*

Got mine at Northwest. Sure it's small. But hey, if you know what you want, and order it from Deutschland like I did -- no complaints. I actually liked the fact that the sales folks there DON'T wear business suits.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

FlyingToaster said:


> *Welcome to MD, great state
> 
> Tie for 1st place are Passport (Joern Esser is the best salesman I have ever dealt with, especially if you will do ED) *


I'll have to second the vote for Passport and Joern. They all treated me me with respect, gave me a very good price and have done terrific follow up. Joern really knows the cars and especially the European Delivery.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I can reccommend VOB. I've known them for many years and just bought my M3 from Nan Wong there this summer. Others have favorite sales people there, so many are good. I think service is very much a two way street and all of the service departments are busy. I've also had good luck with VOB service, despite other's experience.

I spoke with Tisher about M3's and had very disturbing experience wrt their extensive markup. I wouldn't go near them for a purchase.

Welcome to Maryland.


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

do any of you guys use independent shops in the DC area ? maryland specifically.

I've been all around and can't seem to find a good mechanic, I used to drive up to Baltimore to use this guy Tim at Urban Auto in Ellicott City, he used to work at Russell then joined this outfit. Best part was he would work on saturday mornings just for me..

But in Rockville/Bethesda I've been to BMW Exlcuservice which is probably the best so far, Autowerke and Autoy (didn't go back cause while I was there bunch of customers were bringing their cars back a second time), Curry's (prices are hit or miss, they definitely take advantage of you when they can, but they run a 1st rate shop). Potomac motowerks, etc.

Really looking for a decent shop, let you bring your own parts, not charge you an arm and a leg to do mods (i seem to think they realize once you start mods you got some $$$ and charge out the ass) ,one where you can just hang and watch the work being done and accomodates. I really hate the "our next available appointment is a month from now, its $XXX more than the dealer, and drop it off at 7am and pick up by 4 you figure out how to get to and from"

jeff


----------



## als (Apr 26, 2002)

Mark, are you looking for BMW or Audi dealers?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

beauport said:


> *
> 
> I'll have to second the vote for Passport and Joern. They all treated me me with respect, gave me a very good price and have done terrific follow up. Joern really knows the cars and especially the European Delivery. *


I'll third Passport. The sales staff is good, and pretty straightforward. They're willing to do reasonable prices without a lot of bullsh_t. The finance guys are above board. There are no hidden fees or surprises on delivery. And the service department is also good, though they don't do loaners very readily, which probably makes them a non-starter for someone who lives in Owings Mills.

If I buy another new BMW, it'll be from Passport.


----------



## jcliff (Apr 17, 2002)

I've had my car serviced at BMW Towson a few times and been very pleased. The replaced all 4 brakes and rotors after I complained of a slight vibration in the wheel when braking, and replaced the door seals on my coupe after I complained of wind noise. While my wife had the car they have also stayed past closing time on a Friday night to replace a light bulb and fuse. They even gave me a free t-shirt. On the other hand I tried to purchase a few used cars there and was less than impressed, yet that was over a year ago when they first opened and things might be better now. However, they are by far the largest dealer in the area and are worth a shot.

For the guy looking for an independent BMW mechanic; there is a place in Towson called Autobahn of Towson that only works on BMWs. I've heard very good things about the guy seconhand from owners of out of warranty cars.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

als said:


> *Mark, are you looking for BMW or Audi dealers? *


Thanks for the comments everyone! I appreciate it. I am looking for a BMW dealer...starting to think about finally getting one of 'em


----------



## JDG (Jul 17, 2002)

*Better Business Bureau*

You might check out the better business bureau's site (bbb.org), then search the various dealerships for complaints. It won't tell you which dealer is best, but it'll give you a clue to the ones that stink.

Some of the problem dealers (or at least the ones frequently complained about on this site) show up as "unsatisfactory" based on the BBB's criteria.

Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

pixA4 said:


> *Since moving down to the Maryland area ...
> 
> Mark *


:yikes:

I need to keep up with the boards more. When did that happen? I can't really give you any advice as I'm still in Taxachussetts.


----------



## ChadSWA737 (Apr 19, 2004)

If any of you guys and gals are in Maryland be warned, never have I ever had such a bad experience with a dealership as I did with BMW OF TOWSON. They were ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE, no customer service, downright rude, arrogant and couldn't give a crap about anything. Needless to say I didn't buy my new BMW replacement from BMW of Towson. I will never ever give them my or any one I know our business ever again. (there is a story behind it)

The CPO 2000 328i that they sold me was a total LEMON!!
The car had to go in for service 3 days after I bought it as CPO. It had a slew of mechanical problems that should have been picked up during "certification". Then two weeks later while the car was STILL IN FOR SERVICE they scratched the car all up when removing snow. 3/4 of the car required a total repaint. They did a horrible job, overspray everywhere and then the paint started to peel off and they wouldn't even fix it. Horrible service, arrogant management and totally unethical business practices.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

ChadSWA737 said:


> If any of you guys and gals are in Maryland be warned, never have I ever had such a bad experience with a dealership as I did with BMW OF TOWSON. They were ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE, no customer service, downright rude, arrogant and couldn't give a crap about anything. Needless to say I didn't buy my new BMW replacement from BMW of Towson. I will never ever give them my or any one I know our business ever again. (there is a story behind it)
> 
> The CPO 2000 328i that they sold me was a total LEMON!!
> The car had to go in for service 3 days after I bought it as CPO. It had a slew of mechanical problems that should have been picked up during "certification". Then two weeks later while the car was STILL IN FOR SERVICE they scratched the car all up when removing snow. 3/4 of the car required a total repaint. They did a horrible job, overspray everywhere and then the paint started to peel off and they wouldn't even fix it. Horrible service, arrogant management and totally unethical business practices.


I also had a profoundly unpleasant experience at BMW of Towson.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

JST said:


> I also had a profoundly unpleasant experience at BMW of Towson.


As did I. Fortunately, I came to my senses and purchased from Russel.

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I don't think anybody has ever said that BMW of Towson sales department is good. I sure wouldn't, even though the Roadster did come from there.

Last time, I stopped in to get some parts for the E46, so I drove the LTW. Stopped out on the lot to look at some used M Coupes they had. Looked around for maybe 10 - 15 min, with the LTW sitting right there. NOBODY bothered to come and try to help.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Stopped out on the lot to look at some used M Coupes they had. Looked around for maybe 10 - 15 min, with the LTW sitting right there. NOBODY bothered to come and try to help.


That's just because you are a punk kid who can't afford a BMW.....oh, wait....that's what the sales manager there said to me 2 BMW's ago. :tsk:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

KID? Maybe in actions.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

pixA4 said:


> Since moving down to the Maryland area I haven't really had a chance to drop by any of the dealerships. I was just wondering what dealership in the area you would suggest? I'm in the Owings Mills area for a frame of reference....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Even with all the comments good and bad, go to www.dealerrater.com for more information.Good luck in who ever you go to.
cheers 
vern


----------



## bzap (May 15, 2006)

I would dissagree... I think that Northwest is not a great place to buy. I bought our M3 there ONLY because they had it on the lot, and it was a tough color combo to find. The sales people I found have no clue what they are doing. BMW Towson is what I would reccomend if you want to find it on the lot that day, because they have a large inventory. Service there is ok. Service at Northwest is a joke, they must have the smallest service dept. I have ever seen at a bmw store.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

For sales, I'd go to VOB of Rockville, MD since they're one of the largest in the nation and have a large inventory. If you need, I can hook you up with a referral and try to get you a deal.

However, their service dept. isnt the best and it's overcrowded.


----------



## 300B (Sep 28, 2005)

Passport:thumbup:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

300B said:


> Passport:thumbup:


A few laters from first posting in this thread I'd still recommending Passport - service has been great. I'm buying a new Z4 M coupe from them and Joern Esser is the best to work with.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

VOB is the worst one around.


----------



## egtlover74 (Apr 21, 2005)

Passport has a good sales teams. I bought mine with John Dougan and deal was done in 5 minutes. However, their service department is horrible, I mean HORRIBLE !!!!
No loaner cars (they say loaner cars are for major tune up appts only), and they are closed on saturdays. My work start early in the morning and I had to take my co-worker with me during working hours just because the dealer won't give me the loaner and no they do not open on saturdays.
Even when my car wouldn't start because of the battery connector melted down or something the service team manager told me NO LOANER CAR !!!!
I had to call my saleman to get a rental and guess what. I had to drive the rental for over 2 weeks cuz they had no parts available. Imagine how much I would have paid if I couldnt' get the rental car from the salesman.

Oh, also if you live far from the dealer, they will tell you about the pickup servie they offer. Big time BS !!! Pickup service is only for major tuneups !!! NO WARRANTY works or oil changes qualify for loaners or pickup services. Now, I go to fairfax bmw for the service. I heard some horror stories but they are much better than Passport at least in service wise.

Pick a dealer with a service department that opens on Saturdays or at least with a good service.

Oh, BTW my wife needs to change her car and she will probably buy a 330i ( I know I know I have 325i ) in a few months and my business will go to another dealer.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> VOB is the worst one around.


I've always done well at VOB.


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

Obviously, no dealer is perfect, as people here have both good/bad experiences at every dealer. I bought my 99 e46 at Passport and I thought they were great, both sales and service. I would probably still go there, but I have since moved, and its too far. I work near Tischer and the service is OK. Some times its good and sometimes its sux. It really does suck to get an Enterprise rental when in for service, but thats the way most stealers are heading, so I guess whining about won't do any good.

Not sure where I'll buy my e92, but I'll shop around for the best deal.


----------



## JetSetBen (Jun 22, 2006)

I have had great Service at Russell. Michelle or Tom both in Service know what they are talking about. I have even had aftermarket parts done there with great success. 

The Sales department couldn't be bothered with me. I told them I wanted to order a 540i and they looked at me like I was crazy. They had a "no way, your too young attitude". 
I ordered it from Tate in Annapolis and got a reasonable deal. I have only been back once for service, but had a good experience.

I just got a Honda S2000 from Northwest and it was the best car buying experience I have ever had. I fact, I am going to try their BMW service department due to the Honda experience. I have heard great things about Northwest BMW.

Towson has been a disaster each and every time I've gone for anything.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

JetSetBen said:


> I have had great Service at Russell. Michelle or Tom both in Service know what they are talking about.


My experience also. I bought a CPO there and was generally pleased with the experience (if you overlook the usual dealer crap after you think you have settled on a deal). They always have a bunch of CPOs readily available. Right now they have a very small new car display area but they seem to be able to find what people want. They are planning to move next door to a larger site soon.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Passport.

150 mile round trip.

Well worth it.

Nuff said!


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

I placed an order for an e92 at Russel and the sales folks were OK. Matthew Schmidt just came over from Mercedes, so he didn't know much yet about BMWs. He wasn't able to answer many of my questions, but was eager to find out the answers since it was a learning experience for both of us. We'll see how the rest of the buying process goes.


----------



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

passport bmw in MD.

best ive seen as others here.


----------



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

also granted its a commute, sterling bmw.

brother dealt with both (he got is 03 in passport, got my sister her e90 in sterling). good people there.

worth the commute. its not that far man, id know. im from tysons area and i drive to baltimore too much


----------

